# Hymer Charge controller



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

I use 2 of 130 watt solar panels, wired to the Hymer solar controller. On my last unit, the same panels controlled by a Fox controller would regularly produce 14 amps. I have never seen this system output anything to the leisure batteries and only 0.5 amp to the vehicle. 

Does anyone know of an issue with the controller or has anyone had a similar issue. 

We are booked away in a few weeks and we are always on ehu so its no major concern, but i prefer it working so Preston here we come. 

Phil


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Hi Phil,
We have one 80 watt panel through the Hymer controller which is producing around 4/5 amps at the moment, shared between the habitation batteries and the engine battery.

Soundman


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Have got a 100w solar panel going through the Schaultz (sp) regulator, batteries always charged to around 14v by lunchtime.

Joe


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

I would check wiring/fuses to the leisure battery, and the voltage at the output of the controller.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*solar*

Thanks guys, you are all consistent with what I would have expected given what I used to achieve on my last van.

Phil


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Sorted I think*

I set off to Hymer uk today at 3pm to pick up a new controller, bang, back left blew out, still on the drive. AA were there in 25 mins and put the spare on (no foam for me). My journey to Hymer was really good and I. Got there with one minute to spare..
Jamie had stayed back and gave me a replacement controller which I fitted once I got home and bingo 4 amps. 
Hopefully I can look forward to some free electricity.
Cheers all for input, Hhoho input

Phil


----------

